# Pegflakes



## 22173 (Jul 9, 2006)

Is there anyone else out there using Pegflakes? I saw a new GI who suggested it. He said I couldn't get Miralax in Canada and this was almost the same.It dissolves way better than any fiber I've tried and I've had 2 almost normal BMs since I've started it.Any one else having good results? I haven't herd much about it?Rob


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

You're kidding rihgt? What in the heck are pegflakes?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PEG is polyethylene glycol, which is what Miralax is made out of.K.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Kathleen, is this available by script only?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No idea, and I can't seem to find good links for the product to figure it out.


----------



## 22173 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I got it at www.pegflakes.com.Rob


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for the website Rob, frankly I'd be afraid to use this synthetic product (polyethalene glycol sounds like something you'd put in your gas tank to make it run) as less innoucuous stuff like Benefiber seems to work on a similar prinicple.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fiber isn't really quite the same as an osmotic.Fiber can hold water and add bulk. Osmotics pull more water in.Lactulose is a sugar that does a similar thing, but can cause gas when it hits the bacteria in the colon.Magnesium Oxide or Milk of Magnesia would be more similar in action than fiber.People with very slow transit can't use fiber at all, but can use osmotics to keep things wet enough to move.K.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

As Kathleen said, fiber and PEG do not have the same action. Mg+ or the docusate stool softeners have a much closer action. I have been taking generic Miralax for a while now and it seems to help a lot. What is ridiculous is the PEG (Miralax) is a prescription drug in the US and that pegFlakes cannot be purchased by Staters. This drug has very few side effects and is probably safer than docusate (conjecture here). Besides, if I want to take an entire bottle of pegFlakes at once, why can't I? I hate our babysitting overlords.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Yeah, I feel that way too sometimes. Just imagine what would happen if the FDA took control of all over the counter supplements. We'd have to beg for what we felt we needed but would at the same time be freely offered precriptions for medications of all kinds.


----------



## 22173 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, whatever it is and however it works, it does work for me. I've only had to resort to the suppository once since I've started taking it.Thanks for the info.


----------

